# Harris BiPod



## Aim_Shoot_Kill (Jun 12, 2007)

Again posting about a BiPod for my Savage Arms 110GXP3 270 Win. I was looking at the Harris HBR 6"-9" BiPod and was wondering if any one knew if they are compatible right out of the box? Responses would be greatly appreciated.

-Will answer any rod and reel questions any one may have-


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I use a Harris bipod that pivots and has two extensions on each leg. It extends long enough to shoot from a sitting position, which is handy. They mount on the front sling swivel lug and the sling is attached to the bipod. It will work on your rifle if it has a front swivel lug. You may want to consider the longer more versatile bipod that pivots side to side.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I use the S series and I use the next size bigger than you. Mine has legs that are 8 inches long and extend to 12 inches long. I found that this size will get you above most of the grass in Western ND. I tried the bench rest model once for shooting PD and did not have enough height to shoot over the grass or some mounds.

I also use the same size in my deer rifle. Some may want longer but I use my sling when I need to take a shot kneeling, sitting, or standing.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes they are compatible right out of the box. You can't go wrong with a Harris no matter what one you pick. I would opt for the swivel type though. Its worth the extra cash IMHO!!!

Also, get one of these:

http://triadtactical.com/?mainURL=/stor ... d-Loc.html


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

As has already been said, they are compatable right out of the box. However, are you sure that you want the 6" to 9"? Those work great off a bench, and also work prone IF the grass isn't very high. If you don't need it for hunting it would be OK. But if you plan on using it while hunting, I'd suggest a higher one. The 9" to 13" works great in most prone situations and the 11" to 25" works great while sitting. I have one of each.

huntin1


----------



## Aim_Shoot_Kill (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks, I really appreciate every ones posts, I received the info i need and also received some other nifty pointers too.

-I will answer any Rod or Reel Questions-


----------



## Aim_Shoot_Kill (Jun 12, 2007)

Where does the Bipod initially connect to the stock? Do i have to drill anything or will it simply connect to my strap connection? I'm still trying to understand these simple questions before I drop the 100 bones.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Dude.....are you serious?!?!?


----------



## Aim_Shoot_Kill (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes I am Serious, I grew up in Montana, not the greatest place for newer technology, I have not been hunting or shooting for years, so I'm not Familiar about the BiPod. btw, I found out how it works from my gunsmith friend who doesnt try to judge me or make me feel like an idiot, but thanks for you other posts  Hope you learn better people skills.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

OHHHHHHHH, I have GREAT "people skills." :lol: You just don't know me that well yet!!

Say tell me the truth since you are from MT, is it true that in MT the men are men and so are the women? I bet if I was to mention velcro gloves you wouldn't deem that "newer technology" would you? :wink: :lol:

Lighten up........... :beer:


----------

